
Has anyone taken any good OCW courses related to startups? - joshwa
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Sloan-School-of-Management/index.htm
======
zkinion
MIT's OCW is indeed awesome, but most mba stuff in my opinion is aimed at
working in management for already established companies (middle managers), and
less for startups.

A stats course might be nice.

